
Health-Records Company Pushed Opioids to Doctors in Secret Deal - edward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-29/health-records-company-pushed-opioids-to-doctors-in-secret-deal
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22187743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22187743),
which was posted earlier.

